
Yahoo Cuts $4.8B Deal to Sell Core Business to Verizon - anujbans
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/25/business/yahoo-sale.html
======
pen2l
It's interesting to me that Scott Thompson was kicked out for not having a
degree (or rather, lying about having a CS degree that he didn't have) -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Thompson_(businessman)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Thompson_\(businessman\))
\- this happened in the Sillicon Valley we know, with Zuckerbergs and Gates.
Seems incredibly strange.

Before being CEO at Yahoo, he was working as CTO at eBay/Paypal, which would
indicate to me he is more than competent enough. I wonder if he might have
been more successful than Mayer if he had been at the helm longer -- he does
seem to have history of success in leadership positions.

~~~
Jgrubb
I dunno, I seem to recall a laundry list of folks that were qualified on paper
to do the job who still couldn't do the job.

------
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154528)

